# Photoshop Patshala



## %systemroot% (Jun 1, 2006)

Paranoid 
create fantasy text 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/48056/11819/paranoid.atn 

Sand Text by FabioMancha 
This action makes a text simulating the letters written in sand. Maybe a beach, maybe a desert ... the result is very nice. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/528051/11561/Sand Text by FabioMancha.atn 

Starry Text 
Shimmering night sky enclosed in your text 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/797/11353/Starry Text by Karl S.atn 

WZ2K Cork Board set 
28 Fantastic actions in this set. 
CORKBOARD...RIBBON...POLAROID...STAMP...NOTE PAPER... SCROLL...TACKS...PINS...PENCIL...CREDIT CARD... and MORE! This is all for fun. IMPORTANT Right mouse click on the zip and select EXTRACT TO FOLDER. Click on the web page in the folder to learn more about the set. Thank you goes out to Appletom(Jim), Robert A. Skip B. and Karl S. for making this set truly special! 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/234069/11250/wz2k_contest2.zip 

WZ2K Giraffe Text 
Turns your text in to nice looking giraffe fur. 
Instructions: 
Unzip...load the brush and action. PLEASE make sure you load the brush and have it selected before you start the action. If not, the last brush you used will be the hair on the text. Not a good thing!  
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/234069/11175/WZ2K Giraffe Final.zip 

Real Fire & Smoke 
same as Real Fire, but this one with some smoke...requires eye candy 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/332/2062/RealFiresmoke.ATN 

COOKIES! 
This action gives the effect of freshly baked Raspberry-Filled Cookies with Sugar and Sprinkles! The image does NOT do justice to the result! Enjoy! NO Plugins Required. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/433915/2177/Cookies.ATN 

Bit Neon 
This simple and easy action creates a neon effect multicolor. 
Instructions: 
Run once for each letter (layer). Follow instruction on action. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/303/1980/BitNeon.atn 

Tie-Dy Text 
This might remind all you old duffers of the good-ole days in the 1970's...just makes your text...well...tie-dyed! 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/366/2251/Tie-Dy.atn 

iAQUAZ 
This action is a pack to five flavors: Limez, Tangerinez, Strawberryz, Grapez, Blueberryz. Make flavors in you font. For Mac&Pc 

Landscape Website (4.48mb) 
This is a template for a Lanscape website. All of the different objects are on different levels to make it easy to edit each component. 
To use this for a website you just have to slice the image to fit into your table. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/217633/9977/Layout_landscape.psd 

7Templates (5.68mb) 
Create Professional Flash web site. 
Free professional Flash Template for your web site. You can change contents on this template if you are just a beginner and if you don't own any web design applications. Or you can modify this template's design and any other features because all source files are included in this template package, such as Macromedia Flash source file, Photoshop file and all fonts. Visit 
*www.7templates.com/download/flashtemplate.zip 

Wallpaper Calendar 2005 (267.16kb) 
For creating a calendar on a pic. 
This now has all of the months for 2005. Select which month you require and insert a picture. Save the file in a picture format and load to the desktop. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/85668/6851/Wallpaper_Calendar_2005.zip 

PSXtras Combo (1.75mb) 
Styles, Patterns and video tutorial. 
15 layer styles, 50 patterns and 1 video tutorial. All made using version 6.0 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/234069/6900/wave filter patterns.zip 

*Furthur updates daily*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2006)

What are these ATN files?


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 2, 2006)

these AtN files are actions whiich can be opened in photosop. They perform many operations automatically as it is recorded. So you can get many effects by just playing that effects. These can be opened from action pannel by clicking arrow at right corner.  

@%systemroot% :-  thanks  for thes atn files nice effects.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 2, 2006)

But if the actions are automatic, how we are supposed to learn from this? Tutorials are supposed to teach us something?


----------



## linardni (Jun 2, 2006)

@ Ramakrishnan
using automatic actions are also to be learnt, isn't it? If I can utilize a set of actions to bring a specific effect, how many will go for teh round about and tedious steps? so...cheerio %systemroot%


----------



## E.T. (Jun 2, 2006)

Great collection dude. can we have some more?


----------



## %systemroot% (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Photoshop Patshala-II*

Blue Black Text Effect (2.6kb) 
This action produces a really nice effect, almost gem like. It runs fast and the results are great. Use large think fonts in the range of 350pt and up. 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/Blue-Black.zip 

Cheetah Text Effect (6.6kb) 
This action does what it says, adds a nice looking cheetah pattern to your text. Brush is supplied. 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/Cheetah_By_Hatch.zip 

Mosaic Effects (3.8kb) 
Give your images an alternative, tiled look with this set of actions. The set will work with images of any size. The best results are achieved with square images. There are 6 effects: 
- 100 Tiles 
- 25 Tiles 
- Quadrants 
- Tetris 
- Sigma 
- Bricks 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/Mosaic_Effects_by_Panos.zip 

Puzzle effect (3.7kb) 
Do you have a great shape that you would like to add in an action script, to create a number of effects such as frames e.t.c.? This actorial will use the path insertion technique to create a 4 pieces puzzle. 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/Puzzle_4_pieces_1.zip 

Scroll Effect (34.1kb) 
Use this action to apply an impressive curl effect to your images. In the zip file apart from the action I have included a sample image and a short documentation file. 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/SCROLL_2.zip 

Selection Tricks: Adding selections & Alpha channels (2.9kb) 
Study the technique of adding selections and Alpha channels or adding Alphas themselves. People who write actions that involve the creation of complex selections will find this technique very useful, fast and timesaving. I used it to create the 16 sprocket holes in my B&B Filmstrip action. Unzip the actorial, load it in Photoshop actions palette and run. 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/ADDING_SELECTIONS_TUTORIAL_2.zip 

Snow has fallen (231.6kb) 
This is a winter, festive action. It will cover your text or shape edges with frost and it will place some snow on it. The amount of frost and snow and the text/shape colour are fully customisable. *www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/Snow_has_fallen.zip 

Styles 
25 Pixel Pattern Layer Styles (5kb) 
Nice looking... easy on the eyes... layer styles. 25 in the pack, made in Photoshop CS. Font sizes from 100pt on up look best. For smaller text... scale the layer style and adjust the pattern back to 100% 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/wz2kPixelPatterns_2.zip 

The following links all contain layer styles that are from the PSXtras Disc. Each download will have different styles. 
55-60 Mixed Layer Stlyes 04 (3.81mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_4-55.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 02 (7.71mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_2-56_1.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 03 (16.09mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_3-55.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 05 (10.92mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_5-55.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 06 (22.17mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_6-55.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 07 (7.38mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_7-55.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 08 (16.98mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_8-50.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 09 (7.66mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_9-55.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 10 (12.37mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_10-55.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 11 (13.51mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_11-57.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 12 (8.98mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Set_12-49_1.rar 

55-60 Mixed Layer Styles 13 (21.61mb) 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_xtras_set_24.rar


----------



## E.T. (Jun 3, 2006)

This thread can be made a sticky if we have enough such effects.


----------



## %systemroot% (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Photoshop Patshala-III*

99 Gradients Styles (16.3kb) 
This set has 99 simple gloss type styles. 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/99_gradients_version_7.0.zip 

Animal print styles (1.02mb) 
A few prints you might find useful. 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/animals_6.0.1.zip 

Beetle Backs (1mb) 
10 styles made from the backs of beetles. **Patterns included** 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Beetle_Backs.zip 

Beetle Backs 2 (411.1kb) 
31 Layer styles made for the backs of colorful beetles. 432k Zip File 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Bettle_Backs_2.zip 

Bevels and Insets (22.7kb) 
Ever in the need for a quick bevel? Here they are. Set of 10 3k Zip File 
*www.wz2k.co.uk/uploads/video-pdf/PSXtras_Bevels.zip 

CSP True Sky Gradients 
These gradients were sampled from real skies. Gradients for night skies, twilight 

moods, sunset serenities, city skyline hazes, midday blues etc. from subtle to 

not-so-subtle. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/125154/10138/CSP True Sky Gradients.grd 

Quick Tile 
New! Instant Magic Tile maker, merges the image with itself 'half wrapped', using 

super secret artificial intelligence... probably. 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/qktile.zip 

Half Wrap 
Moves the image 50% down and 50% to the right, note that this is based on the Visual 

Manipulation slipthrough filter though the code is different, thanks to Mario for 

all his help in the past. 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/halfwrap.zip 

Top Left Mirror 
Takes the the top left hand quarter and tiles the image, note that this image will 

always be tilable 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/tlm.zip 

Centre Tile 
Takes the middle of the image and flips it over so that it will tile. 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/ct.zip 

Zoom Out and Flip 
Takes image and reduces it in size, filling the edges with flipped and mirrored 

segments so that it will tile. 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/zof.zip 

Blintz 
Mirrors each quarter of the image across its diagonal. It will tile if the image is 

top left mirrored and the image is square 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/blintz.zip 

Diamond 
Rotates the image by 45 degrees, Mirrors each quarter and fills in the corners. It 

will tile if the image is square 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/di.zip 

Horizontal Grain 
Interleaves the image in rows of three greyscale levels 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/hg.zip 

Pizza Slice Mirror 
Mirrors the image based on a triangular wedge (can you spot which wedge is the 

base?) 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/ps.zip 

Four Way Average 
Averages the image pixel values with the mirror image (horizontal and vertical) 
*www.btinternet.com/~cateran/simple/wa.zip 

*www.imgmonkey.com/image/8168-sig-trick-copy.png


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow. Keep going. Nice post.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 10, 2006)

thanksssssssss


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 10, 2006)

how to open atn file????


----------



## %systemroot% (Jun 11, 2006)

*.ATN Usage Tips*

To use the actions:

Copy the .atn file to a folder on your hard disk. Start Photoshop. 

To load the actions, click the triangle symbol at the top-right corner of the Actions Palette, and from the drop-down menu select "Load Actions...". Then select the .atn file that you saved to your hard disk, and click the "Open" button. 

You're now ready to use the actions! Notice that actions which work on a layer have (Layer) written after their names; actions which create a layer from scratch (i.e. don't require a layer to work on) have (New Layer) written after their names; all the other actions work on the whole image. Actions with (New Image) written after them create a new image and perform the effect in that.

Have you gotten it to work yet or you still stuck? Contact (*www.adobe.com). Good luck and sorry I couldn't help more.

*www.imgmonkey.com/image/8168-sig-trick-copy.png


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 3, 2007)

any tutorial on animation using photoshop.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 4, 2007)

my reps to you . . tomorrow i will post many sites for photoshop tutees . .
__________
MODS please make this sticky


----------



## ctiet (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello,

I'm trying to use the sand text action by FabioMancha but the link referring to the adobe exchange site doesn’t work.
Can somebody please help me find this action?

I've searched on google but it is always the same link that is proposed.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice collection
continue the good work....


----------



## valtea (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful resources


----------

